
A wind/water/solar grid is stable without batteries - oconnore
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/an-all-windwatersolar-grid-will-be-stable-without-batteries/?utm_source=energywise&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=121615
======
oconnore
PDF:
[http://web.stanford.edu/group/efmh/jacobson/Articles/I/Combi...](http://web.stanford.edu/group/efmh/jacobson/Articles/I/CombiningRenew/CONUSGridIntegration.pdf)

